# How do you



## Catfish (Jan 3, 2011)

How do you make your labels. Do you buy the labels and print them your self, or do you order them online?

Here's my situation. I have 12 weeks to figure out a label for the wine we are going to set on the tables at our wedding reception. We have the bottles already on order. I have a general idea of what I want the label to look like and I have a picture I want on the label. Is there a website that I can send my picture to and they will make something up for a charge? I have access to a printer because my fiancee works at a high school but I don't know how good it will work and I don't want to use some labels that will peel off or when we refrigerate the wine the labels will mess up. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 3, 2011)

You could use avery label software which is very easy to use, print out a sheet on good paper and then take it to Staples and ask them to pint them for you on their laser printers.


----------



## Catfish (Jan 3, 2011)

What type of paper or label should I use. I want to use the good slick kind like on the wine bottles at wineries, stores, etc. Not just a normal type of paper or label where the ink could run if it got wet.

Thanks for the website suggestion I will check it out now.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 3, 2011)

I know there are sites out there that will make custom labels for you. You may want to do a search.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2011)

I buy pre gummed label paper (8 1/2" x 11") from FVW store in one of the above banners and print on to them with a Ink Jet (Laser would be better) and then cut them out with a guillotine I bought at Staples.
http://www.finevinewines.com/c-193-label-paper.aspx


----------



## Catfish (Jan 3, 2011)

I emailed 2 websites yesterday that print\make labels and haven't heard back from either of them. I'm guessing it is because I'm only wanting 20-25 labels. But I'd pay 50-60 dollars or whatever it cost to have it done professionally. I understand why they wouldn't want to mess with a small thing like this though.


I will look into what you do Wade. Thank you


----------



## Catfish (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey that looks like some good stuff. Now If I can find a way to create this label. The printer at the fiances school is a Laser so it should work but if it doesn't look good I will try Staples. Thanks again.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2011)

I get a lot of idea from the link below. Just type in anything in the search.

http://www.allposters.com/


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 3, 2011)

I just PM'd you Catfish... Let me see what I can come up with.....


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been very happy with these guys

$.75 a label. Very professional job. Waterproof and they peel off easily. You can order as little as you need. Shipping has been very fast. Usually have them in my hands in less than 7 days from order placement. The really nice thing about the website is that you can make the label just like you want it and then download the label as a PDF where you can do all sorts of neat and fun things with it! :>


----------



## Catfish (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the help everyone. If I can't get a good label with all this info, I might as well just draw something on the bottles with a Sharpie.


----------



## Sirs (Jan 3, 2011)

hey if nothing else let me know what your wanting I can probly make you something you might like....LOL


----------



## Brian (Jan 4, 2011)

I used to buy lables and print the wording on them but now I make up my own with a picture or whatever and edit in Paint then I put 6 of them on a page 2 columns of 3 then go online to Staples and attach them and have them print them with their digital printer. On the Staples page you can pick the type of paper, proof them and all. Then I pick them up the next day (or later that day) at my local Staples. I did 10 sheets for my Skeeter which = 60 lables and it cost me just over $5.00 and I was very happy with the results. They have my business from now on!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 4, 2011)

The key thing in my opinion is to have it printed on a laser printer. The ink won't run that way if it gets wet from condensation. You can oder blank lables or use the 8164's, design them and save as a pdf. take to Staples or kinkos and have printed there. A friend of mine did that with lables he ordered and they cam out very nice, very professional looking.


----------



## BigBend (Jan 6, 2011)

I make my own at home using a Bubble Jet printer using Avery Shipping labels (2"X4"). When they are printed, I than spay them with a craft sealer (all bought at Walmart). When sprayed with the sealer they will NOT run when wet.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2011)

BigBend said:


> I make my own at home using a Bubble Jet printer using Avery Shipping labels (2"X4"). When they are printed, I than spay them with a craft sealer (all bought at Walmart). When sprayed with the sealer they will NOT run when wet.



I also did this before I got my new printer and it worked well.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 6, 2011)

BigBend said:


> I make my own at home using a Bubble Jet printer using Avery Shipping labels (2"X4"). When they are printed, I than spay them with a craft sealer (all bought at Walmart). When sprayed with the sealer they will NOT run when wet.



May have to give that a try.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah me too!!


----------

